# Border Collie/Australian Shepherd in townhouses or apartments? Possible?



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I've always heard that a BC needs AT LEAST a large backyard to run in and a relatively big house. But better if they are in the country with a farm or actively enjoying agility, herding, obedience, flyball, etc. Same with Aussies.

Is this true? Are they really too high energy and too high intelligence to keep entertained in a townhouse or an apartment?

Yesterday, I met a man with 2 Aussi/BC mixes that lives in a 2 bedroom apartment! They also have a 4 year old daughter. I was pretty shocked so I began to talk to him. Apparently his dogs are perfectly fine in an apartment, not destructive and not high strung, they never nip or try to herd their child either.

They are the most well behaved dogs I've ever seen. They stay for up to 20 min with the man out of sight! And with one call they charge towards him. He can get them to drop anything out of their mouths and even to steal each other's tennis balls! They never bark, approach or show any interest in anyone else even when they're off leash.

This man doesn't do obedience, agility or anything like that. He does exercise them 2 hrs a day though through running and fetching. 

Do you guys have any opinions or experiences with BC or Aussies in apartments?


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Personally I think the only advantage of having a yard is being able to allow the dog to get more off leash physical exercise. They are very smart dogs, and a yard isn't enough. You have to mentally stimulate them too. I think a lot of people get in trouble with these dogs because they think they can throw them in the back yard and they'll be happy since they have space to run and play. 
So, I'd say, while a yard may give you an advantage with these dogs, I don't think it's 100% essential as long as you can provide enough physical and mental stimulation.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I think an aussie can live in an apartment but I also think you have to be willing to excercize the heck out of them.. I don't beleive that the guy you talked to never trains his dogs, how would the dog know how to stay if he never trained it?

Sometimes dogs seem like perfect angles on the outside (I know mine do) but live with them for a week and you will see what they are really like. lol

When I take my dogs out in public people always comment to me how calm Hawkeye is for a puppy, I just laugh and tell them it's because I've trained him right and he's a terror at home.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Keechak said:


> I think an aussie can live in an apartment but I also think you have to be willing to excercize the heck out of them.. I don't beleive that the guy you talked to never trains his dogs, how would the dog know how to stay if he never trained it?


Oh no, I don't mean he never trains the dogs. He spent a year training them but no trainer. He said he doesn't do any kind of competitive obedience training or competitions. He did train his dogs for a long time and they're very well behaved.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Nope, it's possible. If you're on the bc boards long enough you'll meet quite a few people with bcs in apartments. And I've known several apartment Aussies and bcs personally.

Honestly, most the people I know in apartments do a lot more exercising with their dogs than the ones that aren't in apartments. I know I do more when I don't have a yard than when I do. There's a guy here with a bc in an apartment and that is one awesome, fulfilled dog. You must be dedicated to giving the dogs what they need though especially with these breeds. The most important thing with bcs and aussies is to give them ample mental stimulation. Give them a 'job', it doesn't have to be formal. 

I toyed with the idea of one in an apartment actually. The right dog plus the right owner is key. The only problem was I couldn't find the right dog that would mesh with that lifestyle and my current dog. Most of the problem was Summer of course not accepting an adult, large dog and finding one that had lower prey drive. I didn't ever worry about the energy level actually. Summer is just almost like having a tiny bc in an apartment. She's probably the highest energy papillon I've ever met and she's very intense at times. At home I can get away with walking her a lot shorter distances by throwing her outside to run. In an apartment I do at least 2 hours of walking her a day plus lots of clicker training or else I have nutzo dog to deal with.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I think bc's and aussies can be kept very successfully in an apartment or townhouse...I think the whole "he needs room to run" thing is largely a myth, or a misunderstanding of what life is for a working bc at the very least. BC's are bred to work sheep and that's where they excel, yes, but it's not the space available on the farm or getting to run around, it's the interaction with their people, the daily training and working the mind that is the key.

Having a yard, especially a fenced one, is convenient for owners, but it's just as boring for a dog being alone in a back yard as it is being alone in an apartment. These dogs are not independent and in my experience will not exercise themselves alone very well, at least not in a way you want them to, and that's true whether they're in a small house or on acreage. BC's and aussies that are kept as companions do best with owners who are dog people, who go to the park, who walk, who train, and not having a back yard just means you have to be a little more creative sometimes and find a field to throw a frisbee in or sign up for a class. I personally don't do anything formal with mine either though, I train them myself at home.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't own either but I think it really depends on the dog. I mean a lot of variables are associated with how well a dog will do in an enviroment. We have a yard but it's not fenced in so it doens't offer the dogs much. There's a big apartment complex near our house and I have a friend there that owns a 6 month old husky puppy in a 2 bedroom apartment!  I always wondered how she did it until I realized it wasn't really that different from owning a dog when you have a house fenced in yard or not. Either way they need excercise, walks, and stimulation.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> I toyed with the idea of one in an apartment actually. The right dog plus the right owner is key. The only problem was I couldn't find the right dog that would mesh with that lifestyle and my current dog. Most of the problem was Summer of course not accepting an adult, large dog and finding one that had lower prey drive. I didn't ever worry about the energy level actually. Summer is just almost like having a tiny bc in an apartment. She's probably the highest energy papillon I've ever met and she's very intense at times. At home I can get away with walking her a lot shorter distances by throwing her outside to run. In an apartment I do at least 2 hours of walking her a day plus lots of clicker training or else I have nutzo dog to deal with.


I get what you mean. Nia gets quite anxious and unhappy if she's not exercised enough too. Since I only have a tiny yard, I always have to take her out about 2 hrs a day to run and walk. Mostly run and chase haha or else she starts to get destructive.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I think its doable.

I eprsonally think most apartment dogs are more excersised then dogs with a yard.

A apartment dog NEEDS to go outside to use a washroom (Unless you do those nasty Peepee pad thing). So even if it only gets to go outside for washroom breaks of 10-15mins a time, thats possibly 4 or 5 small walks a day, that add up. not to mention the stimulation of getting out and smelling off their preoprty. As opposed to some one with a yard, if they dont feel like walking their dog, no problem. Just let him/her outside in the yard that day to use a wash room. I live in a town house, we have a yard, but its SMALL. But in all honesty if I dont feel like taking the dog out (as in Im sick, its STORMING out) I can let him in the back yard to use the washroom. I have that option.

I think its possible for any breed to live in a apartment. (Isnt there some one on here with 3 or 4 BC's, in a apartment???)

As long as a dog gets the proper excersise the dog needs, and mental stimulation. Why cant it live in a apartment. 

Blaze does great living in our town house. We go to the dog park about 5 days a week for 2 or 3 hours, hiking, swimming, walking ect (we dont just stand around liek I see in alot of dog parks)

We bike ride every day for 45mins to a hour and a half. 

We play ball, play games, practice what he knows, practice weave polling (though we suck lol we need a larger yard to do it properly)


----------



## Ludo the Monster (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a Husky/Heeler mix in a two bedroom townhouse with a tiny (10x10) backyard.


----------



## Leiha (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi there all! 

I live in a 2 bd condo with only a balcony AND a roommate. I have a 2.5 y/o siamese mix cat and a 19month old Border Aussie (Aussie border collie combo- talk about HIGH ENERGY!!!!!) and we do great, but I do want to caution anyone considering bringing an aussie or BC into an apartment to have a really good plan in place because they REALLY don't like to be left alone (even with fun games and treats) and they NEED to RUNNNNNNNNNNN. So far most of what I've read and researched about Aussie/bc breeds is spot on based on experience over the last year or so. I chose to rescue Valentino at 9 weeks old (and he's my first dog as an adult) after thoroughly researching, reading, watching training classes, planning, etc... and I STILL don't think I was fully prepared for the level of commitment but luckily at the time I was in outside sales so he rode with me all day and we'd have lunch at the dog park (once his puppy shot series was complete). Now that I'm self employed we're a complete package deal and most often I work from the dog park so we both can get a full day in, lol. Wearing him out mentally and physically is a commitment, ESPECIALLY since I live in a condo but as I'm totally committed to him having a fulfilled, happy, healthy, long life, I make it work. 

So my point is, yes absolutely it can be done if the dog's needs are met adequately but please be really realistic about the dog's needs especially if it's your first dog. I wouldn't change a thing about my choice to rescue Valentino but I do plan on moving in the next year or so to someplace with some land so he can cut loose at home. Maybe I'll even get him a few goats or sheep to herd... who knows! lol!!!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I have a fenced backyard, but Kit expresses her displeasure very loudly and insistently if I put her out there to play. She'd rather be by my side. She's not gonna play back there by herself, anyway. The yard is convenient for going potty without a leash, and I have a little agility equipment back there for practicing on between classes, but that's pretty much it. She gets exercised on walks, off-leash hikes, playing with other dogs, swimming, at agility class, and at the park playing disc. 

Honestly, most BC's and Aussies probably need less physical exercise than the very informed dog owners (like the folks on DF) might think. All the warnings about these breeds needing loads of exercise and the like are for uninformed folks who get them because they're beautiful and intelligent and then expect them to be happy with a yard to play in and that's it. The BC hype has it's place, and it has probably kept a few people who couldn't handle their requirements from obtaining them. But if you can build a couple of hours in for physical exercise every day, then I think you can handle it. You don't want to overdo it. A 10 minute disc session will take the edge off of Kit for about 2 days, although I still build walks and other activities into our schedule. 

Mental exercise is a different story. There is no substitute - it has to happen every day. You can't overdo it like you can with physical exercise. IMO, all BC/Aussie owners should build treat-dispensing toys, clickers, agility, disc, tricks, search and rescue, herding, or some other mentally stimulating activity into their dog's life.


----------



## Leiha (Jun 5, 2010)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> I have a fenced backyard, but Kit expresses her displeasure very loudly and insistently if I put her out there to play. She'd rather be by my side. She's not gonna play back there by herself, anyway.


My experience with my sister's yard and my close friend and colleague too... 

Valentino goes wherever I go and I often work from my colleague's house. He has a 4 y/o boston terrier. My sister has 3 dogs. When we're there, if I try to leave the yard he needs to be with me. He will bark the "I'm not kidding I'm REALLY upset about this" bark until I come back out or he comes in. 

Even at the dog park depending on his mood if I have a friend watch him while I run to the car and grab something he will either do the "really upset" bark or sit at the entrance gate and keep his eye on me the whole time. If I leave his line of sight he goes berzerk.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Hehe, I knew a woman who had a Great Dane and lived in Bachelor's Quarters (think dorm room)! Anything is possible as long as you're willing to put enough work into it.


----------



## JessieLove09 (Mar 27, 2010)

I swear Molly(a GSD) has BC or Aussie in her!lol. She is sooooooo hyper! I always take her for walks, take her to the school across the street and let her run, we go to dog beach sometimes, also when I don't have time I take her outback and play with her play tug of war, throw her toys in the air, play soccer with her(she popped my last ball). I would love to own a BC or Aussie in the future.

You just need to be sure to keep the dog active(walks, hiking, agility, etc.) and the dog will be happy and healthy. You have to keep the dogs mind stimulated too.

Can you live in an Apartment/Condo/Townhouse with a Border Collie or Australian Shepherd? Yes.


----------



## chrisn6104 (Jun 8, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> I've always heard that a BC needs AT LEAST a large backyard to run in and a relatively big house.


I don't have a huge backyard but I do have one and it is big enough to play ball in. I can tell you the only time my BC is interested in using it is to take a dump or play when I'm out there. If no one is outside with her she would rather stay inside.
So if you live in an apartment and take your BC out for exercise everyday I don't really see why that would be a problem. 
Even with the backyard I take my BC out pretty much every day. We walk,run or sometimes toss the ball in the backyard, school, or park. I found the best energy burner in all 3 of my dogs is a day hike or a several day camp trip.




Michiyo-Fir said:


> They never bark, approach or show any interest in anyone else even when they're off leash.
> This man doesn't do obedience, agility or anything like that. He does exercise them 2 hrs a day though through running and fetching.



Mine is the same way with me. Doesn't show any interest in anyone but me.
I don't do obedience or agility training either. However Molly listens and is so well behaved I can walk her without a leash. Her full attention is on me and what I'm doing. She is always looking to me for direction (or something to do). 
With enough exercise I don't see why they couldnt live in an apartment.
I think what also makes things difficult is the alone time. Ask this guy how often his dogs are left home alone.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

chrisn6104 said:


> Ask this guy how often his dogs are left home alone.


Yes, but even that is sort of optional. Kit is crated when no one's home, and that's sometimes 8 hours/day. It's no big deal for her because she's used to it, and because my first priority upon arriving home is mental/physical exercise for her. BC's aren't the monsters that some people seem to think they are. That happens when owners toss them in the backyard and forget about them.


----------



## That'llDo (Apr 13, 2010)

GottaLuvMutts said pretty much what I would've said. I lived with Pixel in a house with a yard but no fence, and in a one-bedroom apartment with no yard at all. He is crated when I am gone. He needs a decent amount of physical exercise, yes, but he can do with a lot less than the hype might suggest. Without mental exercise though, he is very obnoxious. Rigel is even worse. Especially since they WILL NOT exercise themselves. Having a yard and putting them in it alone wouldn't help. They need me to be out there with them, throwing a ball or something. The yard is convenient because I can take them out without a leash for potty breaks, etc, and I don't have to go away anywhere to have a space for them to run. Ultimately though, it is about a decent amount of exercise to keep them in shape, and a lot of mental stimulation. I don't "do" obedience or agility with Pixel either, but that isn't the same as not working with him.


----------

